# Spanish Mack



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I s there a spanish run down there in Charleston in the spring? I'm going to miss the one in Virginia.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We have a nice run starting in May down at Tybee. Fatback will tell you how excited I get when a school of those come through. So excited that I lost a tarpon on my king rig because I wasn't paying attention.

I use a clarkspoon behind a Cajun Thunder popping cork. Cast that out as far as you can and retrieve as fast as possible. They go nuts for it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey could someone let me know what a poppin cork is?

neil


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=5&hvarSubCode=6&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Are you using the gold or silver clark spoon?

Size maybe #1 and #0 ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What length is the leader? How difficult is it to cast? 

Full of questions,because I've never seen a rig up here like that for spainish,have seen a 2oz trolling sinker in place of the cork? Don't know how difficult it would be,but would it be possible for you to post that rig? I'd sure like to give it a try..Thanks DD


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's how I set it up. I use the Bluewater Thunder which has a snap swivel at the base to attach the 1/2 oz trolling lead to. The clacking of the brass beads draws the fish in and then they see the lure. You can attach just about anything to the end of the leader which can be however short or long you want.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sounds good..  Is half oz all you have experimented with.Do you think it could take more and still do the job? Reason for that question is castability. I figure many of the surf fishermen here like to cast,say two oz simply to get to where the fish are. Out of a boat or off the pier half oz would work super! 

Thanks for the reply,I'm going to have to try that this yr..


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey DD

Yes, E had some good luck with that set up last year. Saw him land some good'uns. I never got around to giving it a try cause I was having good luck with Got' cha' plugs and live mullet. 
I thew a 1 oz silver spoon(off brand) many........many times and never got a strike from a Spanish. Even tried a in-line spinner for a while with no luck. 
I think it was cause of speed. E could run that rig faster. My spoon/spinner would come out the water on a real fast retrieve. And with Got' Cha' plugs the fast side to side rip would get their attention.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, you could use a heavier setup to throw as much as two ounces although I'm not sure how much fun the fight would be. It's more fun when you do it off a pier with really light tackle.


----------

